# four in one template to make mortise and tenon



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

i made a four in one template which can make 12.7mm and 9.52mm mortise and tenon.you don't need to change template.just change your router bit.please have look at this video  four in one template to make mortise and tenon - YouTube


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice design Singh.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ingenious! Did you design and build the entire system? Thanks for sharing this idea.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

thanx mike!! i m glad you like it.
@Knothead 47!! main mechanism is designed by matthias wandel Pantorouter but i design these extra template,template holder and guide bushing system.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

just found i did some stupid calculation otherwise my template would be six in one.
anyway next week i will make new template which can make 12.7mm, 9.52mm and 6.35mm mortise and tenon  and also dedicated finger joint template which can make 12.7mm and 6.35mm finger joint and i one time you can cut all 4 board.dont need to cut one time one or two board and you can also use this jig to use as horizontal router table


----------



## Erik63 (Jun 27, 2012)

I really like your router set up.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Great jig Signh!!


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

thanx Erik and Greg for appreciation


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

just did experiment to make dowel joint on my hybrid pantorouter which turn out very nice.so now i can maximum 3 1/2 inch round tenon and hole.the template is so easy to make.please have a look how easy it's dowel joinery on hybrid pantorouter - YouTube


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

just to add this is not a good idea to make small size dowel like i m making.my video demo is to show you that you can make big round tenon with this jig.for the small size i m going to make multiple dowel and hole template very soon. 
you can make upto 10 dowel and hole with one template


----------

